# acer aspire 5517 built in mic dont work



## timothysyoung (Aug 21, 2010)

i cant seem to get my acer builtin mic to work.. i have tryed to find ad download drivers but nothing work's?? i am running win 7 plz help me thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

make sure its not muted 
control panel
sound 
recording tab
click on the microphone
properties
make sure not muted


----------

